# Very clouded tank



## problematicman (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello!
I have a Fluval Spec V, and I'm trying to get it set up for my betta. When I put in the substrate (Flourite Black Sand), it got super cloudy - image attached. Its been this way for at least a day, and there has been zero change. I've done a couple of water changes just to see if it would help, but it didn't seem like it did.
I realize that I'm probably worrying about this a little too much and should just let it figure itself out, but I'm home from college now and have way too much time on my hands. Also I already ordered some plants that'll get here in a day or two, and more importantly, I've already had my betta for a while now but he's been stuck in a pretty small bowl (not my fault - I got him as a surprise) and I'd like to upgrade his living situation as soon as possible.
Is there any way I can get rid of this cloudyness? Or should I just wait it out. If I get the rest of the tank all set up, would it be ok to put my fish in it or should I wait until it's clearer?
Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you have a test kit for Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrate? If not, take a sample to a pet store. Tell them you need exact numbers; do not take "safe,""normal," etc. If any of those three are .25-.50ppm do a 25%-50% water change.

That being said, you most likely have a bacterial bloom, often called New Tank Syndrome, which is harmless. However, before you put your Betta in the tank have the parameters tested. 

If you do not have the budget for a full test kit then do invest in an Ammonia liquid test. Liquid is cheaper because you get so many more tests for the dollar.

Here is this Forum's fish-in cycling tutorial for you. Easy, peasy to do. 

https://www.bettafish.com/30-betta-fish-care/507585-cycling-two-sentence-tutorial.html


----------



## OrchidxBetta (Mar 18, 2016)

Have you considered using some filter floss with the filter media? Or run an air stone and/or partial water changes? I would recommend holding off on putting fish in the tank as Russell mentioned. The liquid test kits are a holy grail. I have the older model Spec V. Many years ago when I did a fishless cycle and tried removing the cloudiness, I removed the water output nozzle so it intesified the water flow. I also ran an air stone on high lol. Some may call that strange, but that technique worked for me (plus water changes). There wasn't any fish in the tank anyways. I let the filter sponge capture all the debris and after a few hours, the water cleared up. Then I threw out/replaced the filter floss.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Right now Amazon has free shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/API-FRESHWAT...r=1-1&keywords=api+master+test+kit+freshwater


----------



## problematicman (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks for all the recommendations. I have the freshwater test kit somewhere, I'll test it as soon as I find it lol. If some of the values are out of the optimal range, would plants help get those back in check? I've got some coming in a day or two. Also, the fog does seem to be clearing up. This might have all just been me overreacting!:grin2:


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I looked up the problem on Google and apparently it's very, very, common for Flourite Black Sand to cause the tank to be cloudy.

Seachem forums suggest adding Clarity to bind the sediment into larger particles and then using mechanical filtration to remove the larger particles. They do warn that the Clarity will make the cloudiness worse but it will clear up fast with mechanical filtration. 

I'd make sure to rinse out your filter sponge a few times a day till the cloudiness is gone, I know from experience just how fast sediment causes a filter to become dirty and when it's too dirty it can no longer filter out any more sediment.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh one thing I didn't ask. Did you wash the sand before using it?


----------



## OrchidxBetta (Mar 18, 2016)

problematicman said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations. I have the freshwater test kit somewhere, I'll test it as soon as I find it lol. If some of the values are out of the optimal range, would plants help get those back in check? I've got some coming in a day or two. Also, the fog does seem to be clearing up. This might have all just been me overreacting!:grin2:


Lots of plants will definitely help.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

*washing sand*



Rainbo said:


> Oh one thing I didn't ask. Did you wash the sand before using it?


Yes you must wash the sand before you put any in the tank. All bagged and loose substrate (dry) have dust. washing the substrate in a bucket before adding it to your tank and When you do put the substrate in the tank do it before you add any water. After you have a 2 inch base in the tank put a bowl or saucer in the tank and add the water over the bowl or saucer. As the tank fills they will deflect the water and reduce making holes in the substrate or moving it to one corner where you would need to stir up the sand again to smooth it down. I do this until I get a 1/4 of the tank full than I start my planting and landscaping I still leave the bowl in, and fill the tank to 3/4 full pull the plate and finishing my planting, than very slowly finish filling the tank. I still get clouded water but not very bad and the filter takes care of the clouded water in a couple of hours.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Absolutely rinse dry sand or us this method which I found works well. I filled tank about three-quarters with water, first. Do not, however, rinse CaribSea sand.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Absolutely rinse dry sand or us this method which I found works well. I filled tank about three-quarters with water, first. Do not, however, rinse CaribSea sand.
> 
> Adding sand to the aquarium the easy way - YouTube



Why not rinse CaribSea sand? The one and only time I didn't I had cloudy water for weeks. Once the water cleared my filter medium needed to be rinsed weekly due to the sediment, and everything in the tank was constantly coated with a layer of sediment. 

This is the one I get and the instructions say to rinse it. https://www.chewy.com/caribsea-super-naturals-sunset-gold/dp/174175


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have only used Tahitian Moon and it is already wet. Instructions do say to rinse but I never have needed to do so. I add it and then pour the water into a bowl I set on the substrate. It comes with a clarifying solution that I add, too.

I figured all of the SuperNaturals were the same. That is what I get for assuming, isn't it? Thank you for correcting me. I appreciate it.

BTW, next time try that bottle method. Worked like a charm for me when I was using dry sand.


----------



## KFischer (Aug 11, 2018)

I just went through this with fluorite natural. I did wash it but not enough. You have to rinse it. A lot. Like a lot.


----------

